# Angeln am Verdon in Frankreich



## ente500 (1. August 2011)

Hallo! 
Fahre Ende August auf einen Campingplatz am Verdon im Örtchen Castellane. 
Würde dort gerne mal die Angel auswerfen. 
Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? 
Was sollte ich am besten für eine Rute und welchen Köder benutzen? 
Ist dort in der Nähe (von Castellane) ein Angelgeschäft bzw. ein Verkauf von Angelscheinen? 

MfG


----------



## zimmi (1. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Verdon in Frankreich*

Hi,

in Castellane gibt es einen kleinen "Angelladen". Dort kannst du dir Karten kaufen. Da gibt es Tages Wochen oder Saisonkarten. Die Saisonkarten kosten 30€, die sind von Mai bis September gültig. Was die Tages und Wochenkarten kosten weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Als Köder verkaufen die hauptsächlich Bienenmaden für den Fluss. Wir haben nicht direkt am Campingplatz geangelt sondern direkt in der Schlucht zwischen Point Sublime und La Palud. Da schwammen ein paar Döbel rum. Was es sonst noch so gibt kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, laut den Infos gibt es da auch Forellen etc. 
Am besten die Angler vor Ort fragen, da sieht man öfters welche. Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob das Einheimische sind oder auch Touristen.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## die keule (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Verdon in Frankreich*

im verdon selber fängst du kleien forellen.aber in den neben läufen gibt es sehr große lachsforellen.der nachteil ist du musst sehr lange laufen um in die schluchten zukommen.einfacher ist es am sant croix den fischen nachzustellen.hecht,zander,karpfen,forellen,lachsforellen,weisfische.
ein guter campunigplatz findet ihr in les salles sur verdon.in les salles bekommt ihr auch im angelladen die lizens.am besten ihr habt ein boot damit ihr in die buchten von see fahren könnt.da an den abgestorbenen bäumen ankern und los geht es .aber achtung die karpfen hier sind echt groß.


----------

